# Emotify - Research on musical emotion - lots of nice less known baroque music



## emotify (Mar 15, 2013)

Dear music lovers community,

I'm researching an interesting and subtle subject of emotions that we feel when listening to music. How similar is out emotional experience? How granular?

I've launched a quiz on Facebook called Emotify which 
1. Lets you listen to some very nice music in the genre you pick. Includes a nice collection of relatively less-famous baroque and romantic music. 
2. Aks you to pick emotions from the list. 
3. Tells you something about how you perceive music as compared to others. 
4. Helps me to research the subject!

I'll be very grateful if you help me with collecting data by participating!

https://apps.facebook.com/emotify/

If you invite your friends on facebook, you will be able to compare your results to theirs!

Thanks a lot, 
Anna


----------



## emotify (Mar 15, 2013)

I see that lots of people visited the link, but only couple of them actually tried the game out. Why? Are you reluctant/unwilling to log into facebook? Was there some other problem?


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

For myself, I have no Facebook account. Don't bother with the thing...


----------



## emotify (Mar 15, 2013)

It seems that I can't edit the topic starting post, but here is a link to the independent version:

http://emotify.org/


----------

